# which size head



## Majorbean (Apr 14, 2012)

Using my 3" Columbia for taping. Wondering which size to get for finishing coat. 2" too small?


----------



## ns005 (Dec 23, 2010)

I run a 2.5 to tape and a 3.5 to finish. Everyone seems to do it differently though Ive worked with guys that do it opposite of me but I didnt really care for it. You might just be able to run your 3" over it again to finish? Never tried that before, I'm sure someone else will chime in.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

here's one thread http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/angle-head-combinations-294/

There's another one where a poll was done, I think from Mudshark, can't find it


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Try this one Majorbean 

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/poll-how-you-finishing-your-inside-angles-2824/


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Ya...take a look at those threads...
I don't know if I'd go 3" to a 2"..
I would rather run my 3" twice instead.


----------



## Majorbean (Apr 14, 2012)

been trying the 3" over the 3" and the ridge or buildup is crazy. ive had to either sand way more than i should be or fill with a knife. doesnt work.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Majorbean said:


> been trying the 3" over the 3" and the ridge or buildup is crazy. ive had to either sand way more than i should be or fill with a knife. doesnt work.


Some build up would be expected since you're hitting the same edge distance, but it shouldn't be excessive. You probably need to adjust your blades.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Can you even get a 2" angle head? I know can-am makes a 2" flusher. I personally have started using a 3" Columbia then a 2.5" northstar to finish. The consensus according to the poll suggests you should go 3.5" after a 3". The thing with going big-small is the first coat has to be flushed really well cause the smaller head won't fix mistakes from the first go round, I've also got a 3.5" for just that occasion.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Square Foot said:


> Some build up would be expected since you're hitting the same edge distance, but it shouldn't be excessive. You probably need to adjust your blades.


I would agree with square foot, something's wrong with your angle head if that's the case.
I'm pretty sure I can run my angle head 3 times over and I would still barely have an edge to sand.
Try adjusting or changing your blades.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

saskataper said:


> Can you even get a 2" angle head? I know can-am makes a 2" flusher. I personally have started using a 3" Columbia then a 2.5" northstar to finish. The consensus according to the poll suggests you should go 3.5" after a 3". The thing with going big-small is the first coat has to be flushed really well cause the smaller head won't fix mistakes from the first go round, I've also got a 3.5" for just that occasion.


Tapetech still makes a 2" last time I checked.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Mudslinger said:


> Tapetech still makes a 2" last time I checked.


So does Goldblatt, And yes its good, I have one and its worked great from new.


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*angle head size*

why is the recess of rock 2 and a half times wider then it has to be. :blink: a 2 " angle head should be more then enough to take care of any recess, its crazy. anyone ever see that 4" angle head from about 10 or 15 years ago.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

harvey randall said:


> anyone ever see that 4" angle head from about 10 or 15 years ago.


Yes, I have two, The tapeworm and the goldblatt, Tapeworms awsome, Goldblatt i havent tryed yet and they are current now, Still around harve.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

saskataper said:


> Can you even get a 2" angle head? I know can-am makes a 2" flusher. I personally have started using a 3" Columbia then a 2.5" northstar to finish. The consensus according to the poll suggests you should go 3.5" after a 3". The thing with going big-small is the first coat has to be flushed really well cause the smaller head won't fix mistakes from the first go round, I've also got a 3.5" for just that occasion.


Smallest I've seen for Can-Am flusher is a 2 1/2". Maybe you're thinking BTE(?) BTE lists a 2", but if memory serves, it wasn't any narrower than Can-Am's 2 1/2".

Don't know why BTE jumps from a 2" listed size, up to 3", with no listed 2 1/2" in between.


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*angles*

i' had 2" cant remember who made it, bought it 30 years ago when the recess's werent as wide. roll, plow (or glaze if you live in other parts of the country) then when i got a box and pump, would box with the 2"- then strip angle edge. worked out ok. angles got wider, so bought a 2and a half, then a three. but i dont think it matters what is used, the recess is still hollow. just my opinion, the plow head just collapse's into the angle and leaves edges. its pretty easy to rock a six on that recess edge. thats why, even after boxing my angles, i still ran em by hand.only way to really fill em up. that worked for the smooth wall market around here. unless there is a way to fill the angles with automatics that i'm not aware of. anyway have a good one.


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

Been using tt for decades, and always 2 then 3 mostly never a buildup, but I use the ltweight to coat, and it sands fast!!


----------

